# Any GRF dogs or friends at the dogs show?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone we know at the national dog show?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

The owner of the sire of my dog Lilly was there as well as some of her friends. Their dog Tracker, a half brother to Lilly, took Reserve as well as made a tiny appearance on the TV.he was the golden they showed trying to sleep. Lol. 

Heres a pic they took of it..lol


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The "national dog show" is tape delayed, it took place some time ago


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know, but there still could have been GRF people or dogs they knew in the show.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They do that tape delay thing to fake non-show people into thinking that dog shows are only an hour long.... >.< My coworker got a huge surprise when he took his daughters to the local big show.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You should have heard my husband yelling at the judges, "You guys don't know what you are doing, you never pick the best looking dogs!"

I have tried for years to explain that the judge picks the dogs that best represent the each breed's standard, they are not competing against one another. He will never understand! :doh:

Unfortunately, I missed the golden retriever, but I kept on hearing the announcers saying it was the most beautiful golden they had seen.


----------

